# Riesen Sauerrei - Näggelbretter in Wald!!!



## schlupp (17. Juni 2004)

*Hey Biker in Erlangen und Umgebung! * 
Passt gut auf Im Waldgebiet Vom Truppenübungsplatz bis nach Kalchreuth. Bin heute als Leiter einer MTB-Gruppe auf einem Trail nähe Kalchreuth über eine *Vielzahl in Wurzeln eingeschlagene Nägel  * gefahren   
--> Bilanz: Fünf Räder und zwölf Platten. 
Danach waren unsere Frauen gafragt 
Wir haben sofort Anzeige erstattet. 

Wäre nur wichtig: Habt ihr auch schon Erfahrungen dieser Art in der Gegend gemacht? 

Gruß Schlupp

P.s. Gehe jetzt mal flicken!!!


----------



## laleluX (17. Juni 2004)

waren es nicht 13 Platten?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlupp (17. Juni 2004)

Sorry, hatte ich in der Wut einen Vergessen!!!


----------



## Ratiopharm (17. Juni 2004)

zwischen honings und langensendelbach war mal ne nylonschnur gespannt (vor einem jahr) natürlich auf halshöhe.   das übliche halt, tsts.

hab damals aber keine anzeige erstattet, obwohl das schon echt gefährlich ist. die polizei interessiert sich für sowas in bayern ja sowieso nicht (es sei denn der täter ist ausländer, natürlich). dann doch lieber jemanden inflagranti erschwischen. es gibt mittel und wege solche täter ordentlich zusammenzuschlagen. bleibende schäden inklusive   

und im wald kommen ja so selten krankenwagen vorbei


----------



## ritzel74 (17. Juni 2004)

Das sowas des allerletzte is, hätte ich glaub nich mehr schreiben müssen! Und was KK und das Geschrei betrifft muß ich rootboy beipflichten, was noch lange nicht heißt, daß ich die KK-Geschichte gut finde. Aber vielleicht sollte man so etwas auch einmal bei entsprechenden Stellen (Presse, Forstamt, etc.) publik machen. Die haben ja wie es scheint auch aufmerksam im Forchheimer-Northshore-Thread mitgelesen.

Denke aber auch, daß da was anderes Geschehen muß. Was nutzt ein Kleinkrieg der eskaliert und dann wahrscheinlich die Biker durch Fahreinschränkungen in unserem konservativen "Bundesheimatland" letztendlich doch den Kürzeren ziehen. 
Wenn zwei Mist bauen, werden beide deswegen noch nicht richtiger! In diesem Sinne,

Grüßle 
ritzel


----------



## dubbel (18. Juni 2004)

schlupp schrieb:
			
		

> Passt gut auf Im Waldgebiet Vom Truppenübungsplatz bis nach Kalchreuth. Bin heute als Leiter einer MTB-Gruppe auf einem Trail nähe Kalchreuth über eine Vielzahl in Wurzeln eingeschlagene Nägel gefahren  [...]
> Wäre nur wichtig: Habt ihr auch schon Erfahrungen dieser Art in der Gegend gemacht?



wo genau? 
war gestern auch dort fahren, aber nix derartiges erlebt...


----------



## schlupp (18. Juni 2004)

Wenn du von dem Wanderparkplatz an der Verbindungsstraße Weiher Kalchreuth (der der achon auf den Wiesen ist) auf dem Schotterweg in grober Richtung Erlangen fährst, und von dort dann über Singeltrails in den Wald einsteigst war die fiese Falle. (Verbindungsweg richtung den zwei kleinen Weihern, weiß aber nicht wie die heißen)

Polizei hat das aber gestern dann mit Flatterband abgesperrt.
Waren übrigens super Nette Freunde in grün, die selber Mountainbiker waren.   

Jetzt läuft halt mal eine Anzeige wegen versuchter Körperverletzung in vier Fällen und einer ausgeführten. Einer aus unserer Gruppe ist wegen dem Platten im Downhill etwas heftiger mit einem Baum in Kontakt getreten.  

Gruß schlupp


----------



## TortureKing (18. Juni 2004)

bodenlose Sauerei ...... und typisch deutsch ..... Umweltaktivisten o.ä. sind das sicher nicht ... das sieht mir dann mehr nach Förster Jäger oder Sympatisanten aus .... naja ....


----------



## laleluX (18. Juni 2004)

@tortureking
damit wirst du wahrscheinlich recht haben... nicht um jemanden zu beschuldigen, aber der Förster dort soll angeblich nicht gerade der umgänglichste Mensch zu sein...


----------



## merkt_p (18. Juni 2004)

Allerhand, na gut das nicht mehr passiert ist.

Ich habe mal jemanden kennnengelernt, hat sich als Naturaktivist geoutet und erzählt er habe auch schon Nagelbretter im Wald plaziert, allerdings eher wegen Motorradfahrern. Der Clou, daneben hing ein Schild "Achtung Nagelbrett".
Mittlerweilen fährt er auch aktiv MTB, eine Wandlung ins positive.

Weiterhin Heavy Trails

Martin


----------



## laleluX (18. Juni 2004)

andernorts ist auch mal ein Pferd Opfer einer mit Nägeln präparierten Wurzel geworden. Folge: Das hat sich dann böse im Huf weiterentwickelt, so dass das Pferd eingeschläfert werden musste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hollandrad (18. Juni 2004)

Also, dass das bodenlos ist, sollte klar sein. Aber trotzdem noch folgendes:

- Welche Trails waren das? Die auf der "Winterleite" (so heißt der Berg mit den heißesten Trails auf der Karte)
- Zum Förster kann ich folgendes sagen: Der zuständige Förster den ich kenne ist voll in Ordnung. Das ist ein umgänglicher und sozialer Mensch. ABER: Er ist nun mal dazu da seinen Wald zu verwalten und ich weiß, dass er keine Radler/Wanderer/Reiter/Hundeschlitten etc. im Gestrüpp mag. Auf den Wegen alles ok, aber daneben nicht.
- Trotzdem wird er so etwas wie hier ober beschrieben NIE machen oder unterstützen (er wäre ja blöd, stellt euch mal die Haftungsfrage vor   ).
- Falls das Ganze neben den normalen Forstwegen war, könnte es sein, dass noch mal einer drauf kommt, dass was ihr gemacht habt nicht ganz legal war. Ich hoffe es mal nicht, aber wir sind nun mal in Bayern, nicht wahr?

Ihr tut mir Leid, eure Reifen auch und die misshandelten Bäume auch   

Gesunde Fahrt weiterhin wünsch euer "Oranje"


----------



## Ratiopharm (18. Juni 2004)

Hollandrad schrieb:
			
		

> Falls das Ganze neben den normalen Forstwegen war, könnte es sein, dass noch mal einer drauf kommt, dass was ihr gemacht habt nicht ganz legal war.



Was hat denn das mit legal oder nicht legal zu tun?? Das Einzige, was hier hoch illegal ist, ist Fallen im Wald aufzubauen. Noch dazu ist es sehr gefährlich...


----------



## BergabHeizer (18. Juni 2004)

da stimm ich mal zu dass das illegal is mit den fallen, auserdem die wanderer gehn auch ab und zu abseits den normalen wegen, was is wenn da einer reintritt da kommt wahrscheinlich gleich die presse usw. find die argumentation etwas daneben gegriffen. 
Gruß
BgH


----------



## laleluX (18. Juni 2004)

wirklich etwas daneben gegriffen die Argumentation.
Man überlege sich nur mal, wenn jetzt Leute auf die Idee kommen, in ihren nicht umzäunten Vorgärten derartiges mutwilliges Fallenstellen zu betreiben!
Wie lange dauert es dann wohl bis jemand in Kontakt mit der Falle kommt. Zuerst vielleicht "nur" der Hund, dann das Kind(das von dem Grundstück vielleicht mal kurz seinen Ball holt). Daher ist derartiges Fallenstellen verboten und höchst strafbar.
Ist sicher sogar auf umzäunten Gelände verboten, da diese ja gezielt gegen das Wohle eines Menschen gerichtet sind!


----------



## polbike (18. Juni 2004)

schlupp schrieb:
			
		

> Polizei hat das aber gestern dann mit Flatterband abgesperrt.
> Waren übrigens super Nette Freunde in grün, die selber Mountainbiker waren.
> 
> Jetzt läuft halt mal eine Anzeige wegen versuchter Körperverletzung in vier Fällen und einer ausgeführten. Einer aus unserer Gruppe ist wegen dem Platten im Downhill etwas heftiger mit einem Baum in Kontakt getreten.
> ...




 

Danke für die Blumen - siehe da, es gibt auch nette Polizisten (wie man in den Wald hinein schreit ...)!!!

1. Wie schon am "Tatort" erwähnt, handelte es sich hier um keinen offiziellen Waldweg - eben einen Mountainbike-Trail. Die Rechtslage bei Benutzung ist klar: Laut gültigem Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetz (BayNatschG) ist das Befahren strenggenommen eine Ordnungswidrigkeit. Bei Ordnungswidrigkeiten entscheidet die Verfolgungsbehörde (Polizei oder im Wald auch der Förster) ob die Sache weiter verfolgt wird.

2. Dieses Waldstück ist Staatsforst und der Förster wird sich hüten, derartige Selbstjustiz zu üben. Er ist ein sehr umgänglicher Mann!!!

3. Obwohl der Weg "illegal" befahren wurde, werden die Sachbeschädigungen und die Körperverletzung natürlich strafrechtlich verfolgt.


PS: Ich habe mir heute mal die Mühe gemacht und bin die Trails um den Jungfernsitz abgelaufen. Ich habe keine Nägel mehr gefunden - ohne Garantie! Aus rechtlicher Sicht: Bitte benutzt rücksichtsvoll die offiziellen Wege!!!


Allzeit gute Fahrt

Ein (offensichtlich) netter Polizist


----------



## Ratiopharm (18. Juni 2004)

He super, warum gibts nicht mehr von der netten Polizei-Sorte ?  

Es ist leider schade, dass von Seiten der Legislative alles versucht wird, um die Mountainbiker zu kriminalisieren. Es ist nunmal so, dass das Fahren auf Waldautobahnen (und nur das ist ja erlaubt) mit der Zeit recht eintönig wird. 

Aber das ist wohl ein Deutschland-spezifisches Problem... seufz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laleluX (18. Juni 2004)

polbike schrieb:
			
		

> [PS: Ich habe mir heute mal die Mühe gemacht und bin die Trails um den Jungfernsitz abgelaufen. Ich habe keine Nägel mehr gefunden - ohne Garantie! Aus rechtlicher Sicht: Bitte benutzt rücksichtsvoll die offiziellen Wege!!!




Na das ist ja mal wirklich ein sehr sehr netter Polizist!  

Gemäß den EdgarWallaceFilmen: 
War bestimmt der *Gärtner*! (der seine Brennesseln und die vielen Mücken dort, die immer noch jucken, beschützen wollte!)


----------



## polbike (18. Juni 2004)

laleluX schrieb:
			
		

> Na das ist ja mal wirklich ein sehr sehr netter Polizist!
> 
> Gemäß den EdgarWallaceFilmen:
> War bestimmt der *Gärtner*! (der seine Brennesseln und die vielen Mücken dort, die immer noch jucken, beschützen wollte!)




Irgendwie sind wir doch auch nur Menschen ...   

Wenn du den Gärtner kennst - ich suche zur Zeit einen Täter ...  für Hinweise bin ich sehr dankbar ;-)


Gruß


----------



## merkt_p (21. Juni 2004)

ahhh,  

wie ich sehe gibt es hier wieder ein paar Opfer zum Thema MTB und Umwelt.

Wer eine bisschen Zeit hat, kann sich hier mal informieren.

www.mtb-dav-nuernberg.de  Rubrik Fahrtechnik und Titel "Moutainbiken Natur und Umwelt".

Trotzdem heavy Trails

Martin


----------



## Fliege (21. Juni 2004)

polbike schrieb:
			
		

> ....., handelte es sich hier um keinen offiziellen Waldweg - eben einen Mountainbike-Trail. Die Rechtslage bei Benutzung ist klar: Laut gültigem Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetz (BayNatschG) ist das Befahren strenggenommen eine Ordnungswidrigkeit.



Vielen Dank für die hochoffizielle Info, aber:
Woran erkennt man denn einen Waldweg? Der Paragraph 23 ist da etwas schwammig:

_"(1) Jedermann darf auf Privatwegen in der freien Natur wandern und soweit sich die Wege dafür eignen, reiten und mit Fahrzeugen ohne Motorkraft sowie Krankenfahrstühlen fahren. Dem Fußgänger gebührt der Vorrang."_ 

Ein Mountainbike Trail eignet sich bestimmt hervorragend zum Mountainbiken. Insofern sehe ich keine Ordnungswidrigkeit.

Gruß
Fliege


----------



## polbike (21. Juni 2004)

Fliege schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank für die hochoffizielle Info, aber:
> Woran erkennt man denn einen Waldweg? Der Paragraph 23 ist da etwas schwammig:
> 
> _"(1) Jedermann darf auf Privatwegen in der freien Natur wandern und soweit sich die Wege dafür eignen, reiten und mit Fahrzeugen ohne Motorkraft sowie Krankenfahrstühlen fahren. Dem Fußgänger gebührt der Vorrang."_
> ...




 Hallo!

Tatsächlich ist es schwammig, aber das soll sich ja bei der nächsten Gesetzesüberarbeitung ändern. Es gibt aber bestimmt schon Gerichtsurteile, die auf diese Sache eingehen! Das ist dann aber nur eine grobe Orientierung. Habe schon oft in einer Gerichtsverhandlung diesen Satz von einem Richter zum Angeklagten hören müssen: "Das hätten sie doch als vernünftiger Mensch wissen müssen."

Grundsätzlich: Ein Weg im rechtlichen Sinne ist gewidmet, d. h. er hat einen Namen und es gilt die StVO. Im Reichswald z. b. der "Dormitzer Weg" von Dormitz nach Neunhof. So ziemlich alle mit Kfz befahrbaren Wege im Reichswald sind gewidmet (siehe topografische Karte).

Anders sieht es bei schmaleren Wegen aus, die mit Kfz nicht befahrbar sind. Da gilt die StVO nicht oder nur eingeschränkt. Zu den Wegen des BayNatschG zählen zusätzlich noch alle Wege, die betreut werden, d. h. jemand ist für den Weg verantwortlich und pflegt diesen (z. B. umgestürzte Bäume werden entfernt). Darunter fallen die ausgeschilderten Wanderwege.

Das Befahren aller anderer Wege erfolgt grundsätzlich auf eigene Gefahr und ist (wie auf diesem o. g. Weg) nach dem BayNatschG verboten!!! Aber: Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter. Blöd natürlich, wenn es dann so läuft wie oben beschrieben ....  

Bei einem Sturz auf einem illegalen Trail ist es dann im Ernstfall mit den Versicherungsleistungen essig. Keine Versicherung würde den Rollstuhl zahlen und der wird auf Dauer ziemlich teuer ....

Ich habe heute nochmal mit dem Förster telefoniert. Im Großen und Ganzen kann der mit den Bikern leben. Er bittet nur darum, keine neuen Trails anzulegen und mit Beginn der Dämmerung den Wald zu verlassen. Solche Dinge wie das Aushängen einer Jägerstandtür und die Benutzung als Sprungschanze verbessern das Klima nicht.

Ich habe keine große Lust jemanden von euch anzuzeigen (!), da ich selbst gerne bike. Aber solchen Dingen und groben Verstößen wird nachgegangen! Wer da noch auf die Polizei oder Föster schimpft, der sollte sich mal hinterfragen:

*Die Natur war vor uns da. Tiere und Pflanzen können sich nicht wehren. Handle ich verantwortungsbewusst als "Krönung der Schöpfung"?* 

Vergesst auch nicht: Polizisten und Förster sind Staatsdiener und deren Aufgaben sind eindeutig festgelegt (PAG/StPO und WaldG). Diese Gesetze sind in der Demokratie von uns allen gemacht und - obwohl sich viele hier darüber beschweren - haben sie auch ihren Sinn!

So, ich hoffe, ich habe euch mit meinen Ausschweifungen nicht zu sehr gelangweilt, aber manche Beiträge (in ähnlichen Threats) sind sehr unüberlegt und helfen keinem weiter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mit besten Grüßen


----------



## Ratiopharm (21. Juni 2004)

polbike schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe heute nochmal mit dem Förster telefoniert. Im Großen und Ganzen kann der mit den Bikern leben. Er bittet nur darum, keine neuen Trails anzulegen und mit Beginn der Dämmerung den Wald zu verlassen. Solche Dinge wie das Ausgängen einer Jägerstandtür und die Benutzung als Sprungschanze verbessern das Klima nicht.
> 
> Ich habe keine große Lust jemanden von euch anzuzeigen (!), da ich selbst gerne bike. Aber solchen Dingen und groben Verstößen wird nachgegangen! Wer da noch auf die Polizei oder Föster schimpft, der sollte sich mal hinterfragen:
> 
> ...




Das ist sicher wahr. Ich möchte jetzt doch mal die Gelegenheit nutzen, um den Aspekt Behörden-Natur in einem anderen Licht darzustellen. Ich denke, man muss beide Seiten sehen. (Vorneweg: die Geschichte ist wahr!)

Ich komme ursprünglich aus Heidelberg. Ich habe dort viele Jahre geklettert. In Heidelberg gibt es neben dem "Riesenstein", der an die 15 Routen bietet, den Schriesheimer Steinbruch (ein seit langer Zeit stillgelegter Steinbruch http://www.ig-klettern.de/foto-shst/shst01-gr.jpg) mit an die 100 (!!!!) Routen. Er besteht aus 4 dicht-bewachsenen Ebenen und ist das absolute Kletter-Mekka der gesamten Umgebung und gleichzeitig eine ungeheure Steigerung des Freizeitwertes der Stadt Heidelberg.

Lange Jahre konnten wir in Schriesheim nur "illegales" Grauzonenklettern betreiben. Nach langem Hin und Her mit Behörden, Ordnungshütern und (Pseudo-) Naturschützern wurde die IG-Klettern/Naturschutz gegründet. Dies führte zu einer teilweisen Legalisierung des Sportkletterns im Steinbruch. In Eigenregie wurde der Steinbruch von Müll befreit, Klettersteige zwischen den verschiedenen Ebenen angelegt (um das seitliche Begehen der Ebenen zu verhindern) und sämtliche Routen gesichert. Behördliche Genehmigung: ein Korridor in der Mitte des Steinbruchs zum Klettern, seitliches Betreten und Durchwandern strengstens verboten aus Naturschutzgründen.

Nach Vollendung der (absolut umweltverträglichen) Erschliessung der Steinbruchmitte setzten die Behörden plötzlich alles daran, uns Kletterern noch mehr Steine in den Weg zu stellen als da eh schon waren 
Andauerndes Argument der Schließungsversuche: die Naturschutzzonen an den Steinbruchseiten, die sowas von empfindlich sind sowas hat man noch nicht gesehen!

Abgesehen von diesen Querulanten herrschte wunderbarstes Naturschutzklima. Es war ein richtiges kleines Paradis. Kein Müll, kein Lärm, absolute Natur, ein kleines Moor, seltene Tiere wunderschöne Bewaldung und ein Steinbruch mit direkter Sicht auf den Sonnenuntergang über der Rheinebene. Kein Schei$$, das absolute Paradis, wie in einem Comicfilm, total kitschig   (selbst in der fränkischen Sucht ein Kletterer so ne Idylle vergeblich).

Soweit, sogut. In dieses Naturschutzgebiet, in dem Sportler und Natur in einzigartiger Weise verbunden werden konnten, platze behördlicher Dilettantismus. Es wurde eine "Behördliche Pflegemaßnahme" durchgeführt. In einem Naturschutzgebiet. Wir erinnern uns: ein Naturschutzgebiet, dass sofort kaputt geht wenn auch nur ein einziger Kletterer die genehmigten Abschnitte verlässt (O-Ton Behörden). Ein wunderschönes NSG. 
Die Pflegemaßnahme wurde dann hauptsächlich mit einer Planierraupe durchgeführt and sah so aus, dass jede Ebene einmal komplett umgeplügt wurde. Alles Weg. Bäume, Sträucher, Gräser, das Moor, die seltenen Pflanzen, die Nester der geschützten Vögel, alles. Es glich einer beschi$$enen Mondlandschaft. Ja, wir reden immernoch von einem Naturschutzgebiet. 

Guckt es euch an wenn ihr wollt: http://www.ig-klettern.de/foto-shst.html
http://www.ig-klettern.de/news-baw2002.html

Als wir danach wieder einmal zum Klettern dort waren sind wir aus den Schuhen gekippt. Wofür rackern wir uns ab??? Warum stressen uns die Behörden an, wir dürften keinen Fuss über die Markierungen setzen und am Besten garnicht auf den ganzen Berg wegen der hochempfindlichen Natur??? Warum fahren sie ein halbes ja später mit nem Bagger da durch? Warum? Wie blöd muss man sein? Wo gibt es soviel Dummheit auf einmal? Bei der Metro oder bei REAL? Ich weiss es nicht...      :kotz:   

Gut, ihr seit sicher total gelangweilt, aber man muss das Thema Behörden und Naturschutz von beiden Seiten sehen. Und wenn sich nur einer von euch über solche bodenlose Unverschämtheit mitaufregt, dann hats schon was gebracht. 

Aber warum, in Gottes Namen, soll ich noch ein einziges Mal darauf vertrauen, dass die Behörden wissen, was gut für die Natur ist und was nicht?!?! In einer Sache, in der so viel Herzblut steckte... Die Glaubwürdigkeit ist ein für allemal verspielt. Sorry.


----------



## Coffee (21. Juni 2004)

@ Ratiopharm,

das von dir beschreibene ist wirklich ein jammer. soetwas zu "zerstören" udn dann noch eine behörde tut weh und ist wie ein schlag ins gesicht. da gebe ich dir 100% recht.

@ dem mann mit der grünen schrift ;-)

schön auch einen aus diesem bereich hier begrüßen zu dürfen.   


@ alle anderen,

solche "fallen" im wald ob nagelbretter oder gezogene drähte in halshöhe sind eine absolute sauerrei. nicht nur weil material dabei kaputt gehen kann, sondern weil wirklich damit kalkuliert wird einen menschen (oder tiere) zu verletzen. ich hoffe das die schuldigen gefunden werden.


grüße coffee


----------



## dubbel (22. Juni 2004)

aprillaprill schrieb:
			
		

> .... die einzig gesunde konseqwenz ... selbstjustitz einfach mal ne nacht auf den hurensohn warten und dann zeigen wo der hammer hängt . ...ich frage mich immer wieder was in solchen agro hirnen vorgeht ...


ja. 
kann ich verstehen.


----------



## Coffee (22. Juni 2004)

aprillaprill schrieb:
			
		

> isdoch scheiß egal wie das ganze juristisch zu betrachten ist . faktum ist das fußgänger pferde ccler und dddler geschädigt werden . die einzig gesunde konseqwenz ... selbstjustitz einfach mal ne nacht auf den hurensohn warten und dann zeigen wo der hammer hängt . für die die es nicht so rabiat mögen , auch warten und dann ab zu den bullen mit der .....
> hier in erlangen am ratsberg war auch schon son lustiges stahlseil gespannt .... is auch jemand drinn hängen geblieben zum glück hatte der nen fullface auf von d..h keine verletzungen nur ein geprelltes steisbein ...
> 
> ich frage mich immer wieder was in solchen agro hirnen vorgeht haben die nichts zu tuhn kein reales leben ? sind die so verbittert das die luschen es nötig haben jedem die schönen tage im wald zu versauen ich verstehe es nicht




und ich frag mich langsam ernsthaft, warum ihr es nie schafft euch mal normal auszudrücken. ohne schimpfwörter und beleidigungen.

coffee


----------



## polo (22. Juni 2004)

viel amüsanter und aufschlußreicher ist dieser Zusammenhang    


			
				aprillaprill schrieb:
			
		

> selbstjustitz einfach mal ne nacht auf den hurensohn warten und dann zeigen wo der hammer hängt [...]
> ich frage mich immer wieder was in solchen agro hirnen vorgeht haben die nichts zu tuhn kein reales leben ? sind die so verbittert das die luschen es nötig haben jedem die schönen tage im wald zu versauen ich verstehe es nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hartmut (22. Juni 2004)

"... Anders sieht es bei schmaleren Wegen aus, die mit Kfz nicht befahrbar sind. Da gilt die StVO nicht oder nur eingeschränkt. Zu den Wegen des BayNatschG zählen zusätzlich noch alle Wege, die betreut werden, d. h. jemand ist für den Weg verantwortlich und pflegt diesen (z. B. umgestürzte Bäume werden entfernt). Darunter fallen die ausgeschilderten Wanderwege...."


@polbiker (man in green)

Ääh, nicht dass ich mich persönlich immer davon leiten ließe, aber: Was darf ich denn nun eigentlich in Bayern? 

Verstehe ich Dich richtig, dass ich auf markierten Wanderwegen grundsätzlich biken und dabei sogar noch die StVo vergessen darf?

Ist bei anderen, offensichtlich existenten, aber unmarkierten Wegen das Befahren nun verboten oder erfolgt es nur auf eigene Gefahr (das ist doch ein Unterschied, oder?)? 

Die zweifelhaftesten Wege sind Traktorspuren oder ähnliches. Sie stammen per Definition vom Kraftfahrzeugen. Also darf ich sie befahren und müsste dabei theoretisch 17 Lämpchen und Refektoren montiert haben?

Wie soll ich entscheiden, welche Wege für "Kfz. befahrbar" sind? Gerade Trakorspuren führen oft durch Passagen, in denen ich schieben oder tragen muss. Ist das Referenz-Kfz ein 40-Tonner, ein Wohnmobil, ein maximal tiefergelegter Porsche, ein Landrover, ein Quad, ein Trial-Motorrad oder eben eine forstwirtschaftliche Zug- oder Arbeitsmaschine, die störende Bäume im Weg im Zweifelsfall einfach platt macht?


Gruß

Hartmut, 
der mit der Polizei bisher auch überwiegend gute Erfahrungen gemacht hat


----------



## laleluX (22. Juni 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> und ich frag mich langsam ernsthaft, warum ihr es nie schafft euch mal normal auszudrücken. ohne schimpfwörter und beleidigungen.
> 
> coffee



das frag ich mich auch. Vielleicht wenn sie älter werden, und merken, dass diese Ausdrucksweise irgendwie a bissl peinlich ist und einen nicht wirklich weit bringt. 
Erinnert mich ein bissl an die Kiddies, die rumlaufen und sich in der eigenen Clique mit "Ey Du Wixer" "halt dei Fresse" ..... anreden....
aber diese Kiddies sind ja leider oft auch schon jahresteschnisch recht erwachsen....
Komisch...  

egal, lieber zurück zum Thema...
muss zugeben, dass ich selbst auch des WutPotenzial hatte (habe), dass ich dem Täter gern unter seine Autoreifen, einen Ast mit Nägeln legen würd. Am besten unter 3 (soviele Reifen hat er mit allein geplättet!)  obwohl man ja gleiches nicht mit gleichem Vergelten sollte.
aber nein: 1. kann man den Täter wohl net finden
               2. wenn, doch, dann bestimmt erst so spät dass ich nicht mehr sauer genug bin  
              3. Würch ichs wahrscheinlich eh net machen, weil ich einfach zu freundlich bin. naja, aber man muss auch mal seine Grenzen überschreiten


----------



## Tom:-) (22. Juni 2004)

was für eine schwachsinnsdiskussion schon wieder!  

es dürfte so gut wie *niemanden interessieren* wer hier jäger mag oder lieber förster hat, wer gern nachts durch den wald ballert (mit mtb oder schrotflinte) oder scheinbar sinnlose naturpflegemaßnahmen mit gröbstgerät durchführt. demnäxt wird wieder diskutiert wer besser rad fährt oder lieber pizza mampft. könnt ihr mal mit dem gegenseitigen beinpinkeln aufhören?  

in diesem thread geht es darum, dass offensichtlich gemeingefährliche mitmenschen versuchen uns bikern ans leder zu gehen, und zwar auf gemeingefährliche weise! unser ziel muß heißen diese person(en) zur rechenschaft zu ziehen - die polizei hilft im fall der trails um kalchreuth bereits mit - evtl. haben jäger und/oder förster sowie naturfreaks auch interesse daran. wir sollten uns nicht durch idiotische diskussionsbeiträge oder aktionen disqualifizieren. @KK'ler: macht mal halblang, @coffee et al.: bitte nicht die oberlehrernummer wie im kk-thread.

@aprillaprill - habt ihr wegen des gespannten drahtseils am rathsberg anzeige erstattet?


----------



## Coffee (22. Juni 2004)

herzlichen glückwunsch für die tolle interpretation und artikulation von rootboy & frinds. ihr könnt gerne so weiter machen. aber bitte in einem anderen forum. solltet ihr erneut in einer derarigen ausdrucksweise hier scheiben, wird es konsequenzen haben.

@ ea3040,

auch du solltest langsam von deinem tripp runter kommen. die dinge die du in deinem postings loslässt nehme ich als persönliche beleidigung und vorallem verleumdung. niemand, aber auch wirklich niemand hätte derartiges gemacht oder nur daran gedacht. mir/uns soetwas zu unterstellen ist an unverschämtheit nicht zu überbieten. ich empfehle dir ernsthaft dich hierfür zu entschuldigen.


grüße coffee


----------



## Ratiopharm (22. Juni 2004)

Tom:-) schrieb:
			
		

> es dürfte so gut wie *niemanden interessieren* wer...scheinbar sinnlose naturpflegemaßnahmen mit gröbstgerät durchführt....



schade, dass dich das (naturschutz) nicht interessiert. wenn alle so denken und weggucken dann kann man sich leicht denken wo das hinführt...


----------



## Tom:-) (22. Juni 2004)

Ratiopharm schrieb:
			
		

> schade, dass dich das (naturschutz) nicht interessiert. wenn alle so denken und weggucken dann kann man sich leicht denken wo das hinführt...


 
naturschutz interessiert mich sehr wohl - mich interessiert aber nicht wer hier wen mag oder nicht mag.


----------



## polbike (22. Juni 2004)

Hartmut schrieb:
			
		

> "... Anders sieht es bei schmaleren Wegen aus, die mit Kfz nicht befahrbar sind. Da gilt die StVO nicht oder nur eingeschränkt. Zu den Wegen des BayNatschG zählen zusätzlich noch alle Wege, die betreut werden, d. h. jemand ist für den Weg verantwortlich und pflegt diesen (z. B. umgestürzte Bäume werden entfernt). Darunter fallen die ausgeschilderten Wanderwege...."
> 
> 
> @polbiker (man in green)
> ...



Meines Wissens das selbe wie in den übrigen Bundesländern ;-)



			
				Hartmut schrieb:
			
		

> Verstehe ich Dich richtig, dass ich auf markierten Wanderwegen grundsätzlich biken und dabei sogar noch die StVo vergessen darf?



Im zutreffenden BayNatschG wird von "Wegen" gesprochen, in der StVO von "öffentlichen Straßen". Öffentliche Straßen und die meisten Wege im Reichswald sind gewidmet (Straßen-, Wegname), d. h. dort gilt die StVO. Auf den nicht gewidmeten Wegen sollte daher nicht die StVO gelten. Das ist aber ohne Gewähr, da - wie gesagt - das Gesetz sehr "schwammig" ist. Die ganzen Verwaltungsvorschriften hab ich nicht im Kopf und schon gar nicht eventuelle Gerichtsurteile, in denen bereits über solche Sachen entschieden wurde. Offensichtlich kam es bisher nicht allzu oft zu Konflikten, dass der Gesetzgeber im Zugzwang gewesen wäre. Sollte es bisher keine Grundsatzentscheidung geben (ich kenne keine), dann wäre das im Streitfall immer eine gerichtliche Fall zu Fall Entscheidung.

Auch wenn die StVO nicht gilt - als Fahrradfahrer hast du gegenüber Fußgängern eine Sorgfaltspflicht (!!!), da von einem Fahrrad eine Betriebsgefahr ausgeht.

Widersprüchlich ist aber, dass viele als offizielle Fahrradwege ausgeschilderten (breiten) Wege im RW mit dem Verkehrzeichen "Verbotene Durchfahrt für Fahrzeuge aller Art" mit dem Zusatz "Forstwirtschaftlicher Verkehr frei" gesperrt sind. Eigentlich müssten die Radfahrer dort schieben ... !!!???





			
				Hartmut schrieb:
			
		

> Ist bei anderen, offensichtlich existenten, aber unmarkierten Wegen das Befahren nun verboten oder erfolgt es nur auf eigene Gefahr (das ist doch ein Unterschied, oder?)?



Da musst du die Strafverfolgung, in diesem Fall die Ordnungswidrigkeitenverfolgung, vom Zivilrecht unterscheiden. Das Befahren ist eine Ordnungswidrigkeit und wird vom zuständigen Landratsamt verfolgt, die Zuwiderhandlung mit einer Geldbuße "bestraft".

Beim Zivilrecht ist es so, dass der Eigentümer der "offiziellen" Wege eine "Verkehrssicherungspflicht" hat. D. h., er muss sich um diese Wege auch kümmern und eventuelle Gefahren beseitigen (wird aber auch nach der StVO verfolgt). "Auf eigene Gefahr" bist du dann auf den illegalen Wegen unterwegs! Ist ja klar, dass man den Grundstückseigentümer für einen illegalen Trail nicht zur Verantwortung ziehen kann.

Im Schadensfall (wenn du verletzt bist) sieht es dann so aus, dass sich deine Unfallversicherung den Polizeibericht anschaut und dich für die Erstattungen in Regress nimmt oder die Zahlungen von Anfang an verweigert! Leider machen sich viele Leute über diesen Aspekt überhaupt keine Gedanken - die Folgen können einen jedoch in den Ruin treiben.




			
				Hartmut schrieb:
			
		

> Die zweifelhaftesten Wege sind Traktorspuren oder ähnliches. Sie stammen per Definition vom Kraftfahrzeugen. Also darf ich sie befahren und müsste dabei theoretisch 17 Lämpchen und Refektoren montiert haben?
> 
> Wie soll ich entscheiden, welche Wege für "Kfz. befahrbar" sind? Gerade Trakorspuren führen oft durch Passagen, in denen ich schieben oder tragen muss. Ist das Referenz-Kfz ein 40-Tonner, ein Wohnmobil, ein maximal tiefergelegter Porsche, ein Landrover, ein Quad, ein Trial-Motorrad oder eben eine forstwirtschaftliche Zug- oder Arbeitsmaschine, die störende Bäume im Weg im Zweifelsfall einfach platt macht?



Die Definition war ja nicht aus dem Gesetz zitiert, sondern von mir, um die Sache ein bisserl zu veranschaulichen. Natürlich geht man bei "Wegen", die mit einem "normalen Pkw" befahrbar sind auf Nummer sicher. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass sich diese Frage vor Ort wirklich stellt. Die Rodungsschneisen des Forrester sind keine Wege sondern einfach nur traurig ... !!!

Deine 17 Lämpchen müsstest du dann auf den nicht gewidmeten Wanderwegen eigentlich nicht montieren, da kein öffentlicher Straßenverkehr.




			
				Hartmut schrieb:
			
		

> Gruß
> 
> Hartmut,
> der mit der Polizei bisher auch überwiegend gute Erfahrungen gemacht hat



Danke, genau so gehts mir mit den Fahrradfahrern ... ;-). Wir sind halt ALLE ein Querschnitt durch die Bevölkerung - Heißsporne und Selbstjustizler eingeschlossen ;-)

Gruß


----------



## ea3040 (22. Juni 2004)

ich versteh das nicht.

zieht die nägel halt einfach aus den wurzeln und gut ist. ihr regt euch immer über kleinigkeiten auf. 

denkt euch euren teil.


wegen soetwas die polizei von den wirklich wichtigen dingen abhalten. wegen solchen kleinigkeiten muss das doch nicht sein.

es gibt soetwas schon seitdem ich bike. in 10 jahren hat mich 2 mal sowas erwischt. 

die relation zu normale defekten geht dabei doch völlig verloren.


----------



## foenfrisur (23. Juni 2004)

ea3040 schrieb:
			
		

> ich versteh das nicht.
> 
> zieht die nägel halt einfach aus den wurzeln und gut ist. ihr regt euch immer über kleinigkeiten auf.



na dich möchte ich sehen wenn du ´n kilo nägel im kopf stecken hast   
oder du ohne kopf rumrennen mußt, nur weil jemand seine stahldrähte zum trocknen in höhe eines umherfahrenden halses aufgehängt hat..

oder deine kinder oder freunde, eltern oder nachbarn.............na, toller gedanke oder   

aber denk du dir ruhig deinen teil und behalte ihn für dich.........................ich denke meinen und komme auch nicht umhin diese meinung öffentlich zu vertreten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (23. Juni 2004)

ea3040 schrieb:
			
		

> ich versteh das nicht.
> 
> zieht die nägel halt einfach aus den wurzeln und gut ist. ihr regt euch immer über kleinigkeiten auf.
> 
> ...



@ ea3040,

du solltest mal über die verhältnismäßigkeiten nachdenken. scheinbar aber willst du hier nur immer stressen und bringst vergleiche die vorne und hinten nicht stimmen. hier geht es um gewollte und provozierte körperverletzung. die bishin in den rollstuhl gehen kann oder sogar tödlich enden kann. über soetwas macht man keine witze.

und die sachlage ist eine völlig andere als bei eurem kk. hier geht es auch um etwas anderes. aber das scheinst du bis seite 3 noch nicht verstanden zu haben. es geht hier auch nciht um umweltschutz oer förster und jäger. es geht einzig und alleine um die tatsache das hier "irre" das leben derer (egal ob mensch oder tier) aufs spiel setzen die sich im wald bewegen. wenn du das als harmlos siehst bitte. dann haben wir eine völlig unterschiedliche auffassung von gewalt. 

grüße coffee

P.S. wenn die diskussion hier weiterhin so entgleitet muss ich den thread leider schlissen.


----------



## oBATMANo (23. Juni 2004)

Eigentlich das schlimmste an den gesamten Stolperfallen ist, dass es meist die trifft, die am wenigsten damit zu tun haben.

Also Kinder oder die Freundin die mal mit radln geht.
Als normal begabter Radler ist nen gebudeltes Loch oder kleiner Baum, wenn man s rechtzeitig sieht, ja kein Problem, aber es erwischt halt die jenigen, welche eher weniger und nur recht langsam auf den Wegen unterwegs sind.

Außerdem bilden sich so nur immer mehr neu Wege bzw. Umfahrungen, wenn versucht wird die Durchfahrt zu verhindern. 
Ist das selbe wenn man nen Hinderniss auf ne Ameisenstraße legt. Nach kurzer Zeit der Verwirrung bildet sich ne neue Straße bzw. Umgehung.

Nagelbretter und ähliche Konstruktionen sind natürlich von ganz anderer Qualität. So etwas würde ich auch sofort anzeigen.


----------



## Mudface (23. Juni 2004)

@Coffee
Wird hier etwa zensiert oder wurden die Nachrichten nur indiziert und man bekommt sie noch gegen Vorlage des Personalausweis zu lesen?   

Grüße, Mudface


----------



## dubbel (23. Juni 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. wenn die diskussion hier weiterhin so entgleitet muss ich den thread leider schlissen.


mach dich mal locker, coffee, 
ich glaub, du nimmst alles von ea3040 zu persönlich.


----------



## Coffee (23. Juni 2004)

@ mudface + dubbel,

keine sorge, ich bin ganz locker. und das "bereinigen" des threads war nicht alleine meine entscheidung. es sollte hier sachlich zum thema beigetragen werden.

grüße coffee


----------



## biker-wug (23. Juni 2004)

@polbiker:

Erstmal herzlich Willkommen im Forum, ich hab gerade deine Auslegungen über die Gesetzestexte für die Wegebenutzung gelesen und wollte dich fragen ob du mir mal per PN die zuständigen Paragraphen zusenden könntest, würde mich mal interessieren.

Wir hatten bei uns in Weißenburg auch schon mal den Fall mit so einem Nagelbrett unter Blättern, als ich das damals gesehen hab bin ich zum zuständigen Forstamt, die absolut auf meiner Seite standen und das Brett auch sofort entfernten, Polizei war damals meines Wissens nach auch beteiligt!

Ich kann glücklicherweise bei uns nur sagen, ich hab noch nie ein Problem mit einem Förster oder Polizisten zwecks dem biken im Wald gehabt, logisch hat mich auch schon mal ein Förster angehalten und gemeint, ich soll den weg nicht befahren, was ich dann aber auch akzeptiere und es dann mal lasse!!

Zu der Sache mit dem Fallenstellen kann ich nur sagen, ich finde sowas eine bodenlose Sauerei und sowas gehört sich einfach strafrechtlich verfolgt, auch wenn es nicht einfach ist die Täter zu erwischen. 

Ich hoffe, daß sich das Thema bei euch in der Erlanger Ecke wieder beruhigt und die Verantwortlichen ermittelt werden!

Ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aprillaprill (23. Juni 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ mudface + dubbel,
> 
> keine sorge, ich bin ganz locker. und das "bereinigen" des threads war nicht alleine meine entscheidung. es sollte hier sachlich zum thema beigetragen werden.
> 
> grüße coffee




darf man erfahren wessen entscheidung noch?


----------



## Hartmut (23. Juni 2004)

@ polbiker

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort, die sich aber nicht wirklich durch Klarheit auszeichnet (was aber sicher an der Sachlage und nicht an Dir liegt).

Ich nehme für mich jetzt mal folgendes mit:

Es existiert in Deutschland offensichtlich ein Übermaß an gesetzlichen Regelungen, das auch die Hüter des Gesetzes an Verständnis- und Vermittlungsgrenzen bringt...

Biken ist offembar ebenso wie Motorradfahren ein Hobby, das man ohne Verstöße gegen Gesetze und Vorschriften nicht sinnvoll und mit Spaß ausüben  kann. Die Kunst liegt in der Dosierung der Regelverstöße und vor allem in der Beachtung des 11. Gebots...   

Als Biker braucht man dringend eine gute Rechtsschutzversichung und sollte am besten eine fähigen Anwalt persönlich kennen. 

Ich fahre weiterhin ohne schlechtes Gewissen überall, wo ansatzweise ein Weg ist und sich kein ausdrückliches Verbotsschild findet. (Wenn sich mal eines finden sollte, denke ich vielleicht noch einmal nach.) Rücksicht auf Fussgänger finde ich selbstverständlich, denn auf den von mir aus Orientierungsgründen bevorzugten markierten Wanderwegen ist man als Biker Gast und Minderheit und sollte sich entsprechend verhalten. 

Dass ich auf einem irgendwie nicht lupenrein erlaubten Weg so verunglücke, dass ich mich und das Fahrrad nicht zurück auf eine erlaubte Passage schleppen kann, halte ich für hinreichend unwahrscheinlich. Meiner Unfall- bzw. Krankenversicherung erzähle ich dann gegebenfalls eine kreative Interpretation der Wahrheit.  Auf die Idee, den Wegebetreiber zu verklagen, käme ich ohnehin nie im Leben. (Exkurs: Das Aussterben des Pechs halte ich für ein gesellschaftliches Problem -  warum muss heutzutage immer jemand Schuld sein und deshab zur Verantwortung gezogen werden können?)

Fallensteller würde ich natürlich jederzeit verklagen, wenn auch nur die geringste Erfolgsaussicht bestünde. 

Gruß

Hartmut


----------



## polbike (23. Juni 2004)

@ Hartmut


Ich hätts nich schöner sagen können .................................


----------



## Ratiopharm (23. Juni 2004)

Der Harmut, der weiß Bescheid    

@ Hartmut: ich lass das Comic diesmal weg  sonst werd ich wieder von Zensier-Amazone Coffee verwarnt


----------



## Marcus (23. Juni 2004)

aprillaprill schrieb:
			
		

> darf man erfahren wessen entscheidung noch?



Nein.

/rkm


----------



## TortureKing (23. Juni 2004)

Hartmut schrieb:
			
		

> @ polbiker
> 
> Die Kunst liegt in der Dosierung der Regelverstöße und vor allem in der Beachtung des 11. Gebots...


[OffTopic]
Das richtige 11´te Gebot ist aber ......
"Du sollst nicht schalten"
 [/OffTopic]

SinglespeedKing


----------



## ea3040 (23. Juni 2004)

ah zensur.


ich empfinde n nagelbrett auch als voll daneben. aber vielleicht war das garkein umweltschützer sondern kleine jungs.

wieso muss man sich immer gleich im rollstuhl sehen wenn da n nagel in wald ist. ´

da stehen so ca alle 50cm tötlichere hindernisse.

beispiel.

es entgleist ein zug.

alle nachrichten berichten von einem terror anschlag. der böse bin laden.

am ende hat ne bremse versagt und keiner war schuld. aber selbst dann findet man nen schuldigen.


----------



## Mudface (24. Juni 2004)

@ea4314
Ist schon ok wenn der Thread sinnvoll gemoddet wird. Ganz entfernt könnte ich in Bezug auf meine beiden Beiträge sogar Angst vor Haftung des Boardbetreibers für Forumsbeiträge erkennen, nachdem dem ein Mitglied der Exekutiven hier mitschreibt. Persönlich fände ich natürlich das Verschieben der Beiträge in einen Trash-Ordner wesentlich korrekter. Außerdem könnte ein Zoff-Thread für geduldete, persönliche Beleidigungen angelegt werden.

Coffee wird Ihr Fehlverhalten sicherlich wieder gutmachen  

Nochmal zu Deinen nicht so schlimmen Nägeln. Wir haben zwei Frettchen und sind wegen der unangeleinten Hunde und weils den Tieren besser gefällt im Tiergarten abseits der großen Wege unterwegs. Wenn die Tier, meine Freundin oder ich dabei in einen Nagel, Reiszwecke oder Glasscherbe treten dann finde ich das überhaupt nicht witzig. Wenn ich einen kleinen, bmx-begeisterten Steppke hätte und der plötzlich mit nem Nagelloch irgendwo in seinem Körper nach Hause kommt, dann ist auch Alarmstufe rot. Von solchen Verletzungen kannst Du ruckzuck  eine Blutvergiftung und Wundstarrkrampf bekommen. Selbst wenn es nur ein Kinderstreich war, sind ein paar schwerwiegende Erziehungsmaßnahmen fällig, uns hätte man früher ordentlich welche geknallt.  Wegen so einer Aktion 30 für einen aufgeschlitzen Faltreifen zu zahlen erfreut auch nicht ungemein.

Verstehst Du mich etwas? Ein ganz klein wenig?

Grüße, Mudface


----------



## laleluX (24. Juni 2004)

kleine Jungs warens definitiv nicht. die hätten spätestens nach 2 benagelten Wurzeln keine Lust mehr gehabt. hier waren aber auf etwa 300m etwa 10 Wurzeln ordentlich mit Nägeln "modifiziert"  außerdem gäbs für kiddies leider deutlich interessantere Stellen......


----------



## Mudface (25. Juni 2004)

Aus gegebenem Anlaß ein paar Links zum Thema "Polizei im Internet":

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/5144
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/16012
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/48371

Grüße, Mudface


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ea3040 (25. Juni 2004)

Mudface schrieb:
			
		

> Aus gegebenem Anlaß ein paar Links zum Thema "Polizei im Internet":
> 
> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/5144
> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/16012
> ...





na klar wieder mal jemand der hier voll übertreibt.

genau und wir sind alles kinderschänder, mörder, terroristen, bombenleger und nazis.


was denkst du was es die polizei interresiert was im mtb-forum für ausdrücke und jugendgefährdende schriften gepostet werden.

nochmal für alle. 

die welt ist hart. gerade kommt im tv das wenn wir ein amerikanischer bundesstaat währen, würden wir in der top ten hurrican rangliste sein.

gestern ist ein kind ausm autoscooter gefallen und schwebt in lebensgefahr.

ihr denkt doch nicht wirklich das ihr wichtig seit????
ihr und ich kleines fußvolk. 

manche denken hier wirklich sie sind die übermenschen,

checkt bitte endlich mal das sogar der staat zugibt das sie sich in einem regel und verbotsurwald verstrickt haben. 
geändert werden darf es auch nicht weil es für änderungen änderungsregeln gibt, 

also nicht jedes gesetz ist aktuell oder richtig.


----------



## Mudface (26. Juni 2004)

@ea1234

>na klar wieder mal jemand der hier voll übertreibt.
Wer ist mit jemand gemeint? Was ist an drei LINKS übertrieben? Für die Inhalte der Artikel bin ich nicht verantwortlich. Wenn Du die Artikel für Übertreibung hältst, dann schreib das auch so.

>genau und wir sind alles kinderschänder, mörder, terroristen, bombenleger und nazis.
Hab ich nicht geschrieben. Du wirst schon wissen was Du bist. Wieso benutzt Du eigentlich den Plural?

>was denkst du was es die polizei interresiert was im mtb-forum für ausdrücke und jugendgefährdende >schriften gepostet werden.
Darüber was die Polizei interessiert , habe ich nichts geschrieben. Da stand etwas in den Artikeln. Die Artikel spiegeln aber nicht unbedingt meine Meinung wieder. Ich kann Dir aber auch gern eine Artikel zur Rechtslage in Internetforen, Gästebüchern, etc. schicken.

>nochmal für alle.
Danke Chef, daß Du mir die Welt erklärst.

>die welt ist hart. gerade kommt im tv das wenn wir ein amerikanischer bundesstaat währen, würden wir >in der top ten hurrican rangliste sein.
Was man doch heute alles vom TV lernen kann. Verblüffend!
Was hat das mit den drei Links zu tun?

>gestern ist ein kind ausm autoscooter gefallen und schwebt in lebensgefahr.
wie tief muß man Graben ...
Was hat das mit den drei Links zu tun?

>ihr denkt doch nicht wirklich das ihr wichtig seit????
>ihr und ich kleines fußvolk.
Ich hab einen Beitrag geschrieben und Du redest schon von "Ihr".
Hältst Du Dich für unwichtig? Was hat das mit den drei Links zu tun?

>manche denken hier wirklich sie sind die übermenschen,
Du bist das beste Beispiel dafür. Wie wäre es mit etwas Selbstreflektion?
Was hat das mit den drei Links zu tun?

>checkt bitte endlich mal das sogar der staat zugibt das sie sich in einem regel und verbotsurwald >verstrickt haben. geändert werden darf es auch nicht weil es für änderungen änderungsregeln gibt,
Wo ist da jetzt bitte der Zusammenhang mit dem Hurrican, Fußvolk und Übermensch? Ich kann Deinem Text leider nicht folgen. Was hat das mit den drei Links zu tun?

>also nicht jedes gesetz ist aktuell oder richtig.
Was hat das mit den drei Links zu tun?
Bist Du also doch so wichtig , daß Du das beurteilen kannst/darfst? 
Weil Du die Gesetze nicht gut findest, gelten sie nicht für Dich?
Ob Anarchie oder Selbstjustiz Dir gut bekommen würden?

Ich poste hier ein paar links zu erfolgreicher Polizeiarbeit, was Du da reininterpretiertst, tststs, denke lieber in der ICH-Form und laß mich BITTE bei Deinen Gedankengängen außen vor, denn Denken funktioniert bei mir ANDERS (damit ist nicht BESSER gemeint) als bei Dir.

Bye, Mudface


----------



## ea3040 (26. Juni 2004)

genau das meine ich.


schau dir bitte die letzten 10 postings an und sag mir bitte wieso du diese links gesetzt hast.

du superchecker.

ihr seid mir einfach ein bisschen zu hoch hinausgewachsen.

das problem haben im übrigen die meisten deutschen. sieht man ja beim fussball. wir hatten die beste manschaft. die haben verloren der trainer is schuld. er wird gekiündigt und der nächste idiot von bayern kommt an die reihe.


macht was ihr wollt. im frankenforum sind nunmal die wichtigsten und schlausten und besten leute,


----------



## Coffee (27. Juni 2004)

ea3040 schrieb:
			
		

> genau das meine ich.
> 
> 
> schau dir bitte die letzten 10 postings an und sag mir bitte wieso du diese links gesetzt hast.



*weil die links andere leute interessant finden*



			
				ea3040 schrieb:
			
		

> du superchecker.



*superchecker?? ist das ein neuer schokoriegel?*



			
				ea3040 schrieb:
			
		

> ihr seid mir einfach ein bisschen zu hoch hinausgewachsen.



*die ansprüche eines jeden menschen sind eben unterschiedlich.*



			
				ea3040 schrieb:
			
		

> das problem haben im übrigen die meisten deutschen. sieht man ja beim fussball. wir hatten die beste manschaft. die haben verloren der trainer is schuld. er wird gekiündigt und der nächste idiot von bayern kommt an die reihe.



* deutschen die beste fussbalmannschaft    danke für den herzhaften lacher gerade   
übrigens völler ist zurückgetreten, nicht gekündigt worden!!!*



			
				ea3040 schrieb:
			
		

> macht was ihr wollt. im frankenforum sind nunmal die wichtigsten und schlausten und besten leute,



*gut das du das nun endlich erkannt hast   


grüße coffee*


----------



## aprillaprill (27. Juni 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> *weil die links andere leute interessant finden*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sag mal bist du jetzt blöd oder was? erst beschwerst du dich über die engstinigkeit und das niveau der leute hier und dan haust du son posting rein denk mal drüber nach ich glaube du solltest den selben weg wie janus gehen .

den sowas hier kannst du dir echt sparen

*superchecker?? ist das ein neuer schokoriegel?* 


* deutschen die beste fussbalmannschaft    danke für den herzhaften lacher gerade   
übrigens völler ist zurückgetreten, nicht gekündigt worden!!!*


was gibts da zu lachen du subject ist dir das wunder von bern ein begriff?

desweiteren wurden wir nicht nur einmal weltmeister .
so meinte e a 30 40 das


----------



## Coffee (27. Juni 2004)

@ aprillaprill,

es war eine rein PRIVATE aussage. nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

und schön wenn du weisst das ea3040 das genau "so" gemeint hat. aber das war anhand seinem postins nicht herauszulesen. es ging rein um die aussage das die deutschen ein tolles fussball gespielt haben. dies bezog ich auf die laufende em. und die war, wie die letzten länderspiele ebenfalls sehr schwach. desweiteren haben die deutschen den letzten vizeweltmeistertitel mehr durch glück, als durch sportliche überzeugung gewonnen.

aber wir wollen ja "on topic" bleiben ;-) denn für fussball gibt es ja den fussballthread.



grüße coffee


----------



## pefro (27. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

ooooch nö Leude - bitte nicht schonwieder ne Fussball Diskussion.

Aus Fehlern der Vergangenheit sollte man doch lernen - und die letzte Fussballdiskussion ging seeehr böse aus, oder?   

Gruß
Peter


----------



## aprillaprill (27. Juni 2004)

keine angst 

1 hasse ich fußball 

2 würde ich niemals in nem bikeforum fusball******* labern .


----------



## Mudface (28. Juni 2004)

@ea3040 den Superchecker
>genau das meine ich.
Ich meinte DAS auch. Mal im ernst, WAS meintest Du?
Ich bin zu blöd für Deine Texte.

>schau dir bitte die letzten 10 postings an und sag mir bitte wieso du diese >links gesetzt hast.
Da fehlt ein Fragezeichen am Ende. Die verlinkten Texte sind zum Lesen gedacht. Der Leser möge sich dann selbst eine Meinung bilden, ich kann darauf höchstens durch die Auswahl der Artikel einflußnehmen, habe aber zwei positive und einen negativen Beitrag gewählt.

Die Spaßvögel unter den Leser könnten natürlich denken, aber nicht glauben, daß der Polbiker einer dieser neuen Nanny-Bots ist.

Du darfst Übrigens auch so nett sein und meine Fragen direkt beantworten ohne mit Deinen Universalthesen komplett vom Thema abzuschweifen.

>du superchecker.
Hauptsache Du bist einer, warst wohl gerade mal wieder argumentativ am Ende. Schreib doch bitte eine Anleitung für mein Leben, allein schaff ich das nicht. Du scheinst wirklich zu wissen wie die Welt funktioniert, wo Du das wohl alles gelehrnt hast? 

>ihr seid mir einfach ein bisschen zu hoch hinausgewachsen.
Ihr mir auch! Wer immer "Ihr" seid. Vielleicht seid "Ihr" Aliens?

>das problem haben im übrigen die meisten deutschen. sieht man ja beim >fussball. wir hatten die beste manschaft. die haben verloren der trainer is >schuld. er wird gekiündigt und der nächste idiot von bayern kommt an die >reihe.
Was hat Fußball mit der Polizei, den Links, den Erdbeben, dem Kind und sonst was zu tun. Wie Du von meinem Posting  inzwischen über "Ihr" zu "den Deutschen" gelangst, bleibt mir ein Rätsel, Deine Vorurteilsschubalden scheinen jedenfalls reichlich groß zu sein.


>macht was ihr wollt. im frankenforum sind nunmal die wichtigsten und >schlausten und besten leute,   
Das haben wir nur Dir zu verdanken, Du bist doch der heimliche Chef hier.

Sorry, mit Deinen Postings kann ich wenig anfangen, die enthalten zu wenig Sinn. Warum ich die Links gepostet habe, hättest Du mich mit einem Satz in der ersten Antwort fragen können.  Ansonsten prollst Du mit Deinen Texten nur rum und spuckst große Sprüche, d.h. Du stellst Behauptungen/Thesen auf, die Du nicht begründest, das langweilt zumindest mich. Wenn jemand nicht Deiner Meinung ist, dann solltest Du ihn mit Argumenten überzeugen und nicht mit Beleidigungen oder Pöbelei. Ich habe aber nicht mal eine Meinung gepostet, sondern nur drei Links. Wenn Du die Artikel daneben findest oder unpassend oder nur Deine Meinung kundtun möchtest, dann schreib das, aber bezieh Dich auf die Artikel und nicht auf mich bzw. uns.

Mudface


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ea3040 (28. Juni 2004)

Mudface schrieb:
			
		

> @ea3040 den Superchecker
> >genau das meine ich.
> Ich meinte DAS auch. Mal im ernst, WAS meintest Du?
> Ich bin zu blöd für Deine Texte.
> ...




schon wieder.

musst du dich immer rechtfertigen und mich für blöd verkaufen wollen.

geh mit deiner freundin biken und schieb die berge hoch


----------



## TortureKing (28. Juni 2004)

**GÄHN**


----------



## dubbel (28. Juni 2004)

Unumstrittener Star der Wetterfühligkeit in unseren Breiten ist zweifellos der Föhn. Ihm wird so ziemlich alles angelastet, was als Wetterleiden kursiert. In einigen Schulen der Alpenregion sollen sogar an Föhntagen keine Klassenarbeiten geschrieben werden. Auch hat der Föhn schon so manchem Kriminellen ein geringeres Strafmaß eingebracht. 

Die Palette der Föhnbeschwerden reicht von depressiven Anfällen über Schlafstörungen bis hin zu Migräne. Auch werden der lauen Luft immer wieder steigende Unfall- und Selbstmordzahlen angelastet. 

Der Föhn hat wohl aber auch seine guten Seiten. Manche Leute versetzt er in einen regelrechten Föhnrausch, in einen Zustand der Euphorie, so wie Hermann Hesse, der von einem "süßen Föhnfieber" schrieb.


----------



## Mudface (28. Juni 2004)

@All
Sorry, daß EA3040 und ich Euch gerade langweilen müssen. 

@dubbel
  Thermik in Hohlkörpern == Gasdynamik ?
Fühle mich hier sehr an Deinen Northshore-Thread erinnert.
Bitte weitermachen?

@ea3040
Kannst jetzt das Echo aus dem Wald nicht ab?
Wieso benutzt Du eigentlich die Zitat/Quote-Funktion, wenn Du nicht auf eine einzige Frage antwortest? Die Leute sind hier durchaus in der Lage eine halbe Seite hoch zu scrollen.

>musst du dich immer rechtfertigen
Wenn Du mich auf Deine merkwürdige Art anquatscht und hier irgendwelchen Dunst über mich zusamendichtest, gerne wieder. 

>und mich für blöd verkaufen wollen.
Das liegt an Dir und Deinen/keinen Argumenten, wenigstens hab ich Anstand und beleidige Dich nicht, weil mir die Argumente fehlen, so wie es Deine Art ist.

An folgender Volksweisheit ist vielleicht was Wahres dran :
"Wenn der Klügere nicht nachgibt, bleibt der Dumme der Dumme."

Ich nehme Dich ernst, wenn Du folgenden Test erfolgreich bestehst:  http://212.224.22.33/testinfo.html
Weiteres unter www.mensa.de

>geh mit deiner freundin biken und schieb die berge hoch
So wie Du? Ne, laß mal, wir machen Dir doch lieber nicht alles nach. Was meine Freundin nun mit der Sache zu tun hat, kannst mir & ihr gern mal erklären.

Mudface


----------



## pefro (28. Juni 2004)

Mudface schrieb:
			
		

> >...geh mit deiner freundin biken und schieb die berge hoch
> 
> So wie Du? Ne, laß mal, wir machen Dir doch lieber nicht alles nach. Was meine Freundin nun mit der Sache zu tun hat, kannst mir & ihr gern mal erklären.



Juuungs - hier über Fussball zu diskutieren hat sich schonmal als extrem Kacke herausgestellt. Die einzige Idee, die definitiv noch dümmer ist, ist die "Ich bike besser als Du" Story. Also vertragt Euch und kippt ein   - nein Ihr müsst auch keine Pizza dazu essen   

Gruß
Peter


----------



## dubbel (28. Juni 2004)

meiner is länger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (28. Juni 2004)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> meiner is länger.


woher willste das denn nun schon wieder wissen? bist ja noch nicht mal vor 'ort' gewesen, geschweige denn nachgemessen!

griechenland gewinnt die tour de  france!
oder wird's tschechien?

elfer raus! und nägel für alle! nagelbretter in den strafraum! weg mit den netzen, freie schußbahn auf die zuschauer.


----------



## Ratiopharm (30. Juni 2004)

Zum Thema Fussball habe ich gerade das hier gelesen:
http://www.nn-online.de/artikel.asp?man=2&art=211243&kat=10

Passt auch sonst sehr gut hier rein oder in den KK-Threat, da es auch in einzigartiger Weise zeigt, wie die Bewohner einer bestimmten Region Deutschlands anderen ihre Freude nicht lassen können. Frei nach dem Motto: "Wenn wir keinen Spass haben können, dürfen das die Anderen auch nicht tun". Spießigkeit, ole ole. 
Es wird sogar wiedereinmal scheinheilig mit dem Umweltgedanken jongliert


----------



## Google (30. Juni 2004)

*GÄÄÄHHN* Damits ein bißchen lustiger wird:

Zwei Österreicher im Stripplokal: " Du, hast de auch ee Ereksioon ?" Nöö, i hob ee Nokia........


----------



## dubbel (3. Juli 2004)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> mach dich mal locker, coffee,
> ich glaub, du nimmst alles von ea3040 zu persönlich.


ultima ratio, hätte ich gesagt.


----------



## Coffee (3. Juli 2004)

pro ratione alicuius   



coffee


----------



## dubbel (3. Juli 2004)

nicht vielleicht auch nur ratio legis?

aber de gustibus eben dann doch non est disputandum.


----------



## smerles (6. Juli 2004)

toi on vitun ärsyttävää!

Net so viele Fremdsprachen verwenden...


----------



## Tobias Claren (4. Juli 2005)

laleluX schrieb:
			
		

> wirklich etwas daneben gegriffen die Argumentation.
> Man überlege sich nur mal, wenn jetzt Leute auf die Idee kommen, in ihren nicht umzäunten Vorgärten derartiges mutwilliges Fallenstellen zu betreiben!
> Wie lange dauert es dann wohl bis jemand in Kontakt mit der Falle kommt. Zuerst vielleicht "nur" der Hund, dann das Kind(das von dem Grundstück vielleicht mal kurz seinen Ball holt). Daher ist derartiges Fallenstellen verboten und höchst strafbar.
> Ist sicher sogar auf umzäunten Gelände verboten, da diese ja gezielt gegen das Wohle eines Menschen gerichtet sind!



In Amerika hat einm Einbrahcer schon recht bekommen, weil er in der Küche in ein offenes Messer geriet.
Der ist evtl. von der Küchendecke (Dachfenster?) runter. Schadenersatz.....




			
				Fliege schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank für die hochoffizielle Info, aber:
> Woran erkennt man denn einen Waldweg? Der Paragraph 23 ist da etwas schwammig:
> 
> _"(1) Jedermann darf auf Privatwegen in der freien Natur wandern und soweit sich die Wege dafür eignen, reiten und mit Fahrzeugen ohne Motorkraft sowie Krankenfahrstühlen fahren. Dem Fußgänger gebührt der Vorrang."_
> ...



Was gilt als "Krankenfahrstuhl"? Ein als solches gebautes Fahrzeug, oder ein solches Fahrzeug das auch von einem "Kranken" gefahren wird?
Das hier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 wurde damals in der DDR als Krankenfahrstuhl gebaut.
Heute fahren es wohl mehr gesunde Menschen als Alternative zum Roller.


Info: Gute Idee zu mehreren aufeinanderfolgenden Satzzeichen usw.: http://www.thwboard.de/forum/showtopic.php?threadid=6372


@Rathiopharm

Wenn das so ist, und vorher/nachher usw. dokumentiert ist, muss es rechtliche Handabe geben. Zumindest auf Europäischer Ebene. Wenn jemand glaubt einen seltenen hamster husten zu hören wird schon eine Bebauung verhindert.


----------

